# sean joseph taylor



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm sure most of you have heard of him, well I've been working in bolton lately and he's got a supplement shop there, so just an hour ago I stopped in to pick up some protien,and ended up havin a quick chat with him, what a nice guy he is(no ****) at like 5ft4 he was standing around 14 stone, he's recovering from surgery and usually sits off season at 17stone! But was still huge, and was very humble in offering advice to all aspects of training, supplementation and diet, so it made me think, how many more pro bbs are living so local that we don't know about, who are willing to help with our needs? Pritty cool to have a pro so close to help us along!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

You mean Sean Joseph Tavernier?


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Beans said:


> You mean Sean Joseph Tavernier?


SJT is the bomb...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

That's the one, sorry for the spelling mistake typing on my fone in a rush at work lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've not been upto his shop but my mate goes up weekly to see him and get advice off him. He says he's a top bloke and always willing to give advice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

5ft4 at 17 stone! he must be a tank


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.kagedmuscle.com/scrollk/m10a.jpg


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Apparently he's recovering from a leg and stomak op so he's weighing 14 stone but yes he was a tank lol pritty sure he was going to rip thru his hoodie and eat me lol, and yeh he's got his number on his shop front so you can ring him, crackin fella good advice, gna stop back in a few days for a chat with a friend of mine, nice to have someone with so muich experience so local and willing to help,anyone else no of anybody?


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Had no idea he was from up north, where's his shop in Bolton?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hes from down south but moved up north a couple of years ago his shops on manchesr rd near burden park its called bioflex nutriation i think ..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep that's the one, he moved here from down south for his mrs, manchester rd bolton, oppositte dw fitness, and yes its called bioflex nutrition!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You've also got Paul George in Eccles who's a nice enough fella. Although if you catch him on a bad day stay away!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

youve also got john hodgson and paul booth in rochdale from my neck of the woods, john and sean compete in the 202 and are bout about 5ft 4 even tho john has retired now still owns and runs the gym here


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Beans said:


> You mean Sean Joseph Tavernier?


No, he means Shaun Joseph-Tavernier

Shaun's shop is:

Bio-Flex

306 Manchester Road

Bolton BL3 2QS


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> You've also got Paul George in Eccles who's a nice enough fella. Although if you catch him on a bad day stay away!


Mellowed with old age......He's now a pussy.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> youve also got john hodgson and paul booth in rochdale from my neck of the woods, john and sean compete in the 202 and are bout about 5ft 4 even tho john has retired now still owns and runs the gym here


Thought John was coming out of retirement for the grand prix in October?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ParaManiac said:


> Mellowed with old age......He's now a pussy.....


You know what I only trained there a month and he was sound with me, helping me out with my form, new exercises etc. I heard though that when dieting for a show he could be a right nightmare though.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

to be honest mate ive not heard nothing about that and i dont think he would considering he hasnt been retired very long and atm is quite out of condition, but i should be heading to his gym come monday so if i hear anything ill be sure to repost! and btw after meeting shaun on thursday, friday the next day i met kerry kayes in a petrol station in manchester! not so much as met but saw lol drives a bentley with private plate 1kk, i think gods giving me suttle hints lol


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Thought John was coming out of retirement for the grand prix in October?


I am retired so I dont know where that rumour has come from. Its typical the BGP is now in my home town Manchester but at least I havent got far to travel but now as a spectator!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

John can't be dieting.... we don't have to duck for cover in the gym


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

John Hodgson said:


> I am retired so I dont know where that rumour has come from. Its typical the BGP is now in my home town Manchester but at least I havent got far to travel but now as a spectator!


Ha ha maybe I've just completely made it up then!


----------

